# Guppy compatibility?



## BettaLove1 (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi there, 

I currently have a few guppies, but I am going to be upgrading to a bigger tank. I was wondering what other fish are compatible with guppies that work in a smaller tank (max 20 gal.). Would I be better off to keep the guppies on their own or are they pretty tolerant of other fish types? I haven't had community tanks for quite a while and I can't remember what they work with. 

Thanks!!


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

dwarf gouramis, platies, mollies, small tetras like neons or glo lights, cories
Howevertetras prefer softer water but the others like hard water and a bit of salt.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Mousey stated some good fish. If you like cichlids, dwarfs would be okay. I have them with guppies.


----------



## BettaLove1 (Dec 6, 2011)

I ended up having to go with a 10 gallon, something bigger turned out not to be in the current budget for me with factoring in plants and stands and such. It seems to me that everything but guppies will be too big unless they're the only fish in there? Or am I just paranoid of overstocking? I love the dwarf gourami...they are super cute. Perhaps one of those and my few guppies? I wish I could have gone bigger...too bad. 

Thanks for the suggestions, I'll research them!


----------



## Sorafish (Sep 15, 2011)

BettaLove1 said:


> I ended up having to go with a 10 gallon, something bigger turned out not to be in the current budget for me with factoring in plants and stands and such. It seems to me that everything but guppies will be too big unless they're the only fish in there? Or am I just paranoid of overstocking? I love the dwarf gourami...they are super cute. Perhaps one of those and my few guppies? I wish I could have gone bigger...too bad.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions, I'll research them!


You could do 3 cory (Juli cory would be best, as they're smaller than the others) and 7-8 male guppies. I wouldn't suggest female guppies. A 10 gallon is very limited with how many fish it can house, and guppies like to populate. You'd soon find yourself with fish dying off randomly because of ammonia.

Tetras would be a no go for a 10 gallon with guppies. They are extremely finicky. They like their water soft, and to live in groups. If they're kept in a group of lower than 6, they become extremely aggressive and will start killing the other fish, and each other sometimes.


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

I agree with Sorafish on the cory cats  However, In my 8 years of tetra keeping, I have never had any instances of any of my smaller schools becoming the least bit aggressive towards any other fish. I have never had any tetras killing other fish, nor have they ever eaten each other.


----------



## mdoran11 (May 7, 2012)

I have a tank with a male guppy and small school of neon tetras, among other fish, and the guppy will actually school with the neons a lot of times. I'm sure that this is rare, but it's pretty entertaining to watch.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i used to have some big tetras that would eat goldfish , convicts and dempseys....it was a small school of 6...
i would try them , but just keep an eye on them...


----------



## Sorafish (Sep 15, 2011)

Tetra seem to be one of the fish everyone has varying experience with. It seems like a toss up on whether or not they'll become aggressive. It could be due to individual fish, or the subspecies they are, but it seems like, half the time, they'll turn 'feral'.
Of course, it can also be attributed to not enough hiding spaces, or room. Its said that they become aggressive because of feeling unsafe, or not having a school, so that could be multiple factors that make them like that.


----------



## BettaLove1 (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your responses!

I'm not a tetra fan really, so I probably won't have those. Definitely no female guppies...did that once a while back. Never again! I currently have 3 male guppies and I was thinking about maybe 1 dwarf gourami and about 4 pygmy corys with them. Would that work okay?


----------

